# Finishing Wood Poly then linseed oil



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

We bought a couple of old pieces and had to sand them to get stains and marks off the surfaces. On one piece a red stain had gotten under the poly finish and we had to sand all the way to the wood. It is a natural color so do not believe it has ever had stain on it in the past. A problem is the heavier sanded area doesn't want to except the poly, we finally got it to accept some then decided to wipe some boiled linseed oil over the poly finish. Yikes it looks awful it made wipe marks and what looks like prickles. Will we have to sand to get this off? Please tell me this piece can be saved. Also for future reference how do you get the wood when sanded all the way past original poly to absorb new poly and blend with the old areas. We sanded all the surface but the areas with heavy staining had to go all the way to the wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Removing all of a finish and stain might be easier to do with just using a chemical stripper. Your sequence should be first to stain bare wood. Then an oil (like boiled linseed oil) can be added, and when that dries, an oil base topcoat, like poyurethane.


Or, if no stain is desired, you could first just use BLO, and a topcoat, or just a topcoat. Applying BLO on top of a film finish is not recommended.













 







.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

How do I get if off now. Like I said it looks awful will I have to sand again to remove the linseed from the poly surface?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> How do I get if off now. Like I said it looks awful will I have to sand again to remove the linseed from the poly surface?


Try wiping down with denatured alcohol. If that doesn't do it try VM&P naptha, or mineral spirits.












 







.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Will definately give that a try. Thanks so much, truly a beginner here but having fun.


----------

